# LaTourette: EPA won't ban lead sinkers and fishing tackle



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

BAINBRIDGE -- The EPA has announced it has rejected a petition filed by environmental groups seeking to ban the manufacturing, processing and distribution of lead in sinkers and tackle.









More...


----------

